# My New Llewellin Setter Pup....



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I recently brought a new Llewellin Setter pup. I started out with Setters.... My first gundog was an English Setter back in 1973. When he passed on I got a Gordon Setter and then a Llewellin Setter. After that I got into Springers and Chessies, so I guess I've come full circle. I'm gradually phasing out of the dog breeding game, so I have no intentions of breeding Llewellins.. Time to step back and just enjoy the time in the field!!!

At any rate, the new pup's name is "J.D." (Stonebroke's Jim Dandy).. I've started a blog for him where I'll be posting photos, progress reports, any problems I encounter, etc. If anyone would like to follow along, here's the link to my blog:

http://stonebrokesjimdandy.wordpress.com/about/

Also, if anyone has any suggestions in regards to my blog, training tips, etc. feel welcome to comment...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Posting up pup pictures is mandatory.  Let's see 'em.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Dick,
Click on the link to my blog.....lots of photos of the new pup there... 
http://stonebrokesjimdandy.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

That's a nice looking pup Tim. Have always been interested in setters. How does the llewellin compare/contrast to english? I like the bigger/blockier laid back type. Always thought it would be fun to hunt with one. Have a bud that has gordons and they are real good hunters too.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

verg said:


> That's a nice looking pup Tim. Have always been interested in setters. How does the llewellin compare/contrast to english? I like the bigger/blockier laid back type. Always thought it would be fun to hunt with one. Have a bud that has gordons and they are real good hunters too.


Verg,
As you probably know the Llewellin is a strain of English Setter. The FDSB recognizes it as a separate breed, but AKC does not. Given the fact that individual dogs within a breed can vary quite a bit (and within in specific lines as well), generally speaking the Llewellin is a mid-size Setter that usually works at medium range.. They tend to be somewhat layed back and easy going when in the house, but are very birdy and have plenty of drive in the field.. I have limited experience with them as this is just my second one, but I've done quite a bit of research on them. There are so many strains of English Setter that it's kind of difficult to compare Llewellins to the other strains. You have the Rymans and Old Hemlocks, which look like bench dogs. Then you have the dogs that they run in all age field trials that are big running dogs....kind of lean and wiry and you have the Setters developed for grouse in the northwoods that are a closer working dog, etc.... Lots to choose from when it comes to Setters. My last Llewellin would reach out and hunt a couple hundred yards from me, but he always kept track of me... It's too early to tell too much with the new pup, but he has to be able to see me. If he's in his crate in the house, in the truck, etc. he never makes a fuss at all, but when I put him out in his outside run where he can't see me he doesn't like it at all. He's getting better, but it's taking some time. In the house he's fine....busy, of course, but he'll play for an hour or so and then flop down by my chair and snooze.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought they were a 'strain' of english. I like them. One of these days I may find one for myself. I've seen in books, mags, tv dogs that must be more the bench type...big, blocky, easy going, but hunters. That's what I would prefer..kind of like the closer to mid ranging dogs. Llewellin may be perfect. Like the looks of your pup's parents. Still like to get me one of those chessies you have too...one of these days. :wink:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Most people seem to want a very close working pointing dog..... I really prefer a dog that will reach out a ways and cover some ground. If a pointing dog is doing what a pointing dog should do (find birds and hold their point until the hunter gets there), range is really not a factor as long as the dog is hunting with you and not a speck on the horizon. This is big country.... if I want a dog that stays within 30 or 40 yards of me I might just as well hunt with a Springer or a Chessie. A friend of mine just bought a Griffon pup and was telling me that the reason he got it was because the parents only range out about 25 yards (I find this hard to believe, but that's what he said)... That's fine for hunting tight cover, but will not be all that effective in the CRP, open prairie, etc...

I think the bigger Setters (i.e. Ryman, Old Hemlock, etc. lines) would be ok too but they were pretty much bred for the cover back east. I believe the Old Hemlock line was developed in PA.. There's a breeder here in Lewistown, MT who has that type of Setter...."Setters West" is his Kennel. I don't know them and have not seen their dogs work, but if you like their look and hunting style I'd guess they would be good dogs.

If this pup I got is typical of the breed and hunts simialr to his parents, he should be just what I'm looking for... I want a dog that will cover some ground and has a lot of point in its genes and is intelligent, and like most people, I want a dog that will come lay by my chair or by my feet when I need a break in the field.. I'll be spending a lot of time with him, so we'll see what I end up with!!


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Interesting thread. I just got a Llewellin setter puppy on April 7th, my first pointing dog. Never trained anything but retrievers so working with a pointing dog will be a new, exciting experience.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

A few new photos of my pup. He's 16 weeks old now. He's locking up on point as soon as he scents a bird from 150 feet away or more at times and holds tight... This isn't anything I've taught him... It's what he was born with. I've done no "Whoa" training at all yet. He's holding his points pretty much indefinitely (until I decide to walk around and kick the pigeon up).. I can walk a complete circle around him and he doesn't move a muscle... So far, he's pretty impressive... starting to lose the puppy look and is looking more like a dog.

In this photo if you look closely you can see the orange string in the foreground leading to where the pigeon is planted.










On Point...



















Not on point in this photo....just looking back at me..


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I love the intensity of your pup. If he is ever missing, check my place.  How are handling your pigeons? Are they in a sleeve of some kind? And then you pull the string to release them? I'm using toe traps but 5 of them and a sack of birds is a load to carry very far.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, I have some of those pigeon harnesses that wrap around the bird and attach with velcro......ya just pull the string to release the bird.. When I first started planting birds for him I just dizzied the pigeon and then waited until it came to before letting the pup hunt for him as I didn't want him to think he could catch them. Some of them would fly off before he got there, of course, but that's ok...they're homing pigeons.


----------

